# Marking or scenting?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> Storee did three marks yesterday in a quick training session. The first two she didn't have much problem with, she went to the thrower first but then went to the bird and picked it up and came flying back (I think she figures it's a timed event!). The third mark however, she first went short, then went too far, then worked back a bit, picked up the scent in the wind and followed it down the hill away from the bird and had a hard time getting it from there. >>
> 
> Um......the next best thing to nailing a mark (stepping on it) is a concentrated hunt until they come up with the bird, so long as they stay in the area of the fall. That is EXCELLENT that in big cover with a small bird she stayed there until she found it.
> 
> ...


----------

